
Source: Apple And Google Agreed Not To Poach Workers - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/07/source-apple-and-google-agreed-not-to-poach-workers/
======
Oompa
I'm curious what the Justice Department will find. Seems like a nice gesture
on behalf of both companies.

Edit: Sorry, this was supposed to be sarcastic, but came off as just plain
stupid.

~~~
designtofly
What you call a "nice gesture," most everybody else calls collusion [1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collusion>

~~~
jwilliams
If Google decided to buy all their CPUs from Intel, rather than AMD, is that
Collusion?

Who exactly is being defrauded in this situation?

~~~
zngtk4
Technically, it probably would be, which highlights the inanity of these laws.

